# 160GB - Samsung SP1614N   im bios aber nicht auf dem arbeitsplatz erkannt



## SN1k3r (14. Februar 2005)

hi bin neu hier und habe ein grosse probelm ((

meine  160GB - Samsung SP1614N  wird im bios erkannt.
im arbeitsplatz aber nicht angezeigt... obwohl vorher die windows autoinstallation alles richtig installiert hatte: mit der treiber installl da etc.

ja und jetzt hab ich partition magic drauf gemacht, weil ich dachte das bringt was und tatsächlich sie wird angezeigt aber als "unallocated"(deutsch=unbesetzt) eingestuft.
und jetzt bin ihc eben ratlos.. 
auch und noch was in partition magic wird die fsestplatte nur mit 131,06 gb angezeigt 
 :suspekt: 
ps master/slave ist kein problem 
und noch ne zusatzinfo es ist die festplatte slave und soweit funtzt ja alles , sonst wäre der beitrag nicht enstanden 

jo vielen dank für eure mühe
ichbin sicher ihr könnt mir helfen

mfg
SN1k3r


----------



## arrg (14. Februar 2005)

Geh mal in die Verwaltung:
Rechtsklick Arbeitsplatz->Verwalten->Datenträgerverwaltung!
Und schau mal welche Art von Partition du erstellt hast(logisches Laufwerk oder Primäre Partition).

arrg


----------



## Andreas Späth (14. Februar 2005)

Unallocated heist nicht mehr als das dort noch keine Partition existiert, die Platte war also nicht vorformatiert.
Einfach mit Partition Magic eine oder mehrere neue Fat32 bzw NTFS ( NTFS nur bei Win2k, XP oder 2003, Windows 98/ME kann nur Fat32 ) Partitionen erstellen.


----------



## axn (14. Februar 2005)

Guten Tag!

Dass die Festplatte nicht ihr volles Speichervolumen anbietet wird wohl am Alter des Mainboards liegen. Manchmal gibt es Biosupdates, die sind aber oft kritisch. Helfen könnte ein PCI IDE- oder Raid-Controller. Die unterstützen mindestens 250 GB und kosten um die 15 €.

mfg

axn


----------



## SN1k3r (14. Februar 2005)

jo also mein mainboard ist das msi neo pe 865pe und die festplatte wird zwar jetzt erkannt, hat aber auf dem arbeitsplatz bloß 127gb ?!
wieso denndas ?
was muss ich nun machen ?

vielen dank schonmal auch für die hilfe!
ihr habts drauf 

mfg


----------



## MrMo (14. Februar 2005)

Also ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher aber ist das nicht ein Windowsproblem, das man mit einem Patch bzw ServicePack beheben kann?


----------



## fred31 (15. Februar 2005)

Wie viele Partitionen sind eigentlich auf der Festplatte (-=> am leichtesten per Partition Magic)?

Schau mal auf der Seite des Herstellers mit welcher BIOS-Versionsnummer Deines Mainboards welche Festplattengrössen unterstützt werden können. Und vergleiche dass dann mit Deiner BIOS-Version.


----------



## Andreas Dunstheimer (15. Februar 2005)

Hi,

Vergesst das Problem mit der BIOS-Version ... SN1k3r erwähnte bereits, daß die Platte im BIOS richtig erkannt wird.

MrMo hat Recht. Spiel mal den aktuellen ServicePack auf dein Windows (XP: SP2, 2k: SP4)


Dunsti


----------



## fred31 (15. Februar 2005)

Ich würde drum bezweifeln das es am SP liegt, lasse mich aber gerne eines besseren belehren.

Daher die Frage: wieso am SP?


----------



## Andreas Dunstheimer (15. Februar 2005)

Frag mich bitte nicht nach den genauen Details ... Ich weiss aber aus Erfahrung, daß es einem Bekannten von mir geholfen hat. 


Dunsti


----------

